# Weslo Recumbent Exercise Bike, Just Bought One



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2018)

Just bought one of these recumbent exercise bikes for my husband, he has some issues with old injuries to leg/hip muscles.  I'll also jump on it now and then for cardio and weight loss.  Paid $139 at a local sporting goods store, Walmart had them for $150.  https://www.weslo.com/bikes/weslo-pursuit-g-31


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze,back in 2004 after I had my parital right knee surgery,I bought an exercise fan bike a couple weeks after coming home from rehab.
I would use it every other day to strengthen my knee,my arms would get a workout too in the process.
I got rid of it about 5 yrs ago because I no longer used it,the pedals were falling apart,the seat became uncomfortable.,I recommend them to anybody who has had knee surgery,its better than a treadmill,that's the worst machine for your knees Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 19, 2018)

I have an exercise bike but it's not the recumbent type.   Not many miles on it, either.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2018)

That's great SeaBreeze! My son bought me a treadmill a few years back but I would have much preferred a bike like that. I didn't know they were that reasonable. I might get one. Maybe it will help my knee.


----------

